# Dogue de bordeaux - which collar and lead?



## lulahbalulah (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

Im after a bit of advise from any dogue de bordeaux/large dog owners. My dogue is currently using a half check and an extendable lead but using these, i cant walk her on my own. Shes about 18 months old now so i was looking at getting her a full check and standard lead, until i googled what age they can have them from and was hit with pages of sites explaining the health dangers of chokes! So now im feeling incredibly guilty!!! I did have a boxer before my ddb and he used a choke and extendable lead and never experianced any health issues from it....well not that i know of! But before i go out and get one i just want to check what other owners use. 

I do want a standard round the neck type lead - no muzzle or chest brace type for me im afriad.

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

If you won't consider a harness or headcollar (may I ask why - just out of interest?) then I see your only option being a normal flat collar and lead together with many, many training sessions until you achieve loose lead walking.

I have a large RR puppy and own both a harness and headcollar which I use dependent on where we are going, I have worked hard on training and now have Kilo walking on a loose lead in just a normal collar the vast majority of the time but still have these items of equipment as back up as needed.

I also wouldn't use an extendable lead with any form of collar that can tighten as I would worry what would happen if the dog took off and came to a sudden stop.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hello I have 2 x DDB so i know they are strong  

I personally use Dogmatic headcollars on my young girl who is strong .. the other one just plods after me and doesnt need it. 

Can i really urge you not to use a full choke chain, they are not an effective way to stop pulling and can actually hurt the dog, the pressure is going through the vertebra and spine which is not good - with the head collar you have control but there is no pressure on the spine - they are a gentle and kind way to work with the dog. 

Harnesses I would be careful with, when you use a harness it gives the dog more strength as they can use their powerful chest muscles so if you are specifically looking to stop pulling then you do have to be careful around which harness will work but again the right one is in my opinion a better way to manage the pulling than choke chain 

Any of these you use should be used in conjunction with training, showing the dog through positive reinforcement not to pull. 

If you really dont want to use a head collar - the dogmatic ones dont look like muzzles - then my advice is patient focus on training to not pull - stay wth your half check and ideally move towards a normal, strong full collar. Use a Halti training lead - until your dog doesnt pull extendable leads will make it harder  
Becky


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

RebeccaArmstrong said:


> Hello I have 2 x DDB so i know they are strong
> 
> I personally use Dogmatic headcollars on my young girl who is strong .. the other one just plods after me and doesnt need it.
> 
> ...


I have the Dogmatic too and can really recommend it. Just to clarify; the harness I have has attachment points on the front and just behind the shoulder blades; it is surprisingly easy to stop any pulling by using it correctly although it does take some practice.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Yeah there are some fab harnesses out there, I always say to people to make sure they get one that stops pulling as I have seen owners turn an overexcited do into a sled dog with them being the sled lol 

To be honest i prefer harnesses to collars as they remove any pressure from the neck - but there are so many good and not so good harnesses I always say make sure you get the right one for you and the dog  

Becky x


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I've often wondered why people put a dog on a collar designed to stop pulling, and a lead that requires it!? (Nothing personal, but it is bonkers to me - you use the extending lead which the dog has to pull on in order to get it to extend, but use it with a collar that restricts when pulled.)

I personally prefer a long line to extendable leads, although I have used both.

In either case, I would strongly suggest a body harness rather than anything round the neck or head, for safety reasons. If the dog runs and hits the end of the lead on a collar of any sort, or worse a headcollar, he could be seriously injured.

Forgetting the lead issue for the moment and getting to collars, for normal walking I would go with either a body harness or stick with a half check. A properly fitted half check should make it impossible for the dog to slip his collar without doing any damage. I would certainly avoid choke chains - one of the most dangerous pieces of equipment available.

All that said, the most important thing is training - not the equipment you use. If you are struggling to walk the dog then you really need to concentrate on teaching loose lead walking. The usual 2 methods are stopping and standing still every time the dog pulls, or changing direction every time the dog pulls (pick one, don't mix them up). Plus of course, plenty of reinforcement for the lead being slack.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

lulahbalulah said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Im after a bit of advise from any dogue de bordeaux/large dog owners. My dogue is currently using a half check and an extendable lead but using these, i cant walk her on my own. Shes about 18 months old now so i was looking at getting her a full check and standard lead, until i googled what age they can have them from and was hit with pages of sites explaining the health dangers of chokes! So now im feeling incredibly guilty!!! I did have a boxer before my ddb and he used a choke and extendable lead and never experianced any health issues from it....well not that i know of! But before i go out and get one i just want to check what other owners use.
> 
> ...


First of all i would invest in some training classes to help you with the pulling this would be more benefical to you as well , also wish people wouldnt refer to check chains as chokers there only chokers when used inappropriately on the dogs , i would look at using a dogmatic or halti for her as well if your not willing to use the halti or dogmatic then am afraid a flat collar and plenty of training sessions till you have her walking on a loose lead


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

leoti said:


> First of all i would invest in some training classes to help you with the pulling this would be more benefical to you as well , also wish people wouldnt refer to check chains as chokers there only chokers when used inappropriately on the dogs , i would look at using a dogmatic or halti for her as well if your not willing to use the halti or dogmatic then am afraid a flat collar and plenty of training sessions till you have her walking on a loose lead


Check chain = Choke chain .... i agree propoerly used they do less damage but non the less they are designed to choke the dog and put stress on the dogs neck ... in my opinion they should be banned, likely spark different views I know but personally i wouldnt use them


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

RebeccaArmstrong said:


> Check chain = Choke chain .... i agree propoerly used they do less damage but non the less they are designed to choke the dog and put stress on the dogs neck ... in my opinion they should be banned, likely spark different views I know but personally i wouldnt use them


Going from a half-check to full-check on a dog, won't stop pulling!

Putting a full-check on a Flexi lead, would indeed be a recipe for "choking" if the dog didn't manage to have a severe neck injury through lunging and hitting the "stop".

Harnesses - ones with a front clip are anti-pull. I like to use a top clip, most of time (non pulling dog) and it keeps line clear of legs, and has safety benefit over attaching same line to a half-check or traditional collar. The type I've used has been liked by the dogs and bothers them very little, they soon are eager for it to be put on. Fitting properly is the trickiest part.

Head Collars- need habituating patiently, or the dog worries about them and tries to get them off.

Flexi lead, depending on type, it belongs in a bin or on shelf until pulling issues are sorted. A strong dog and a cord line, rather than webbing is hazardous, people have lost fingers. Flexi leads just do not allow you to handle the dog well.

Webbing training leads, allow extension or shortening depending on what you're doing, and also can be worn around waist. We have 2 of them, and use them in various combinations with extensions (old leads or cheap line).

Encouraging heeling via rewarding the sweet spot, can be practiced off leash in safe area, so the dog learns to follow, rather than try and surge off. No need to wait to get started!


----------

